# Harborside Exchange Question



## plead.5th (Jan 31, 2006)

I exchanged into Harborside through II using a Vistana (2 bedroom)week and I got a 1 bedroom.  How do I find out what type of 1 bedroom unit that is?


----------



## grgs (Jan 31, 2006)

How many options did you use on the exchange?  That along with the season that you exchanged into should be enough info. to tell you whether you're getting a 1 bedroom or a 1 bedroom premium.


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 31, 2006)

Ask if you have a balcony or patio--the large bedrooms all have one--only the corner small one bedroom have one--if it doesn't have one it is definetly a small one bedroom--if they say it does ask about size of sleep sofa--the large one bedroom has a queen sleep sofa--the samll one bedroom has a double/full sleep sofa.


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 31, 2006)

Limited kitchen or full kitchen?


----------



## NJDave (Jan 31, 2006)

plead.5th said:
			
		

> I exchanged into Harborside form II using a Vistana week.




When did you get your exchange? There was a sighting the other day but all the units appear to be gone now.


----------



## TheUnitrep (Jan 31, 2006)

grgs said:
			
		

> How many options did you use on the exchange?  That along with the season that you exchanged into should be enough info. to tell you whether you're getting a 1 bedroom or a 1 bedroom premium.



Do you use StarOptions when you exchange through II?

Jerry


----------



## grgs (Jan 31, 2006)

TheUnitrep said:
			
		

> Do you use StarOptions when you exchange through II?
> 
> Jerry



Oops!  Sorry, I missed the II part.

Glorian


----------



## plead.5th (Feb 1, 2006)

I beleive it says limited kitchen on my exchange, but II couldn't tell me a unit number and told me I would find out at checkin.


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 1, 2006)

I own at Harborside, so I have never exchanged in; but my II account lists my 1 BR deluxe as limited kitchen and my 1 BR premium as full kitchen.


----------



## plead.5th (Feb 1, 2006)

The unit is number 1769, any info on that unit?

Thanks


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 1, 2006)

It's definitely on the first floor and a part of Phase 2. I don't have a unit map for Phase 2, so I can't tell you any more. 

If any Tuggers own Phase 2 and have a unit map, please scan it and send it to Chris, the Carribbean reviews moderator, and ask him to add it to the images section of the review page. This question comes up a lot and it would be very helpful to have the Phase 2 information up there along with the Phase 1.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 1, 2006)

plead.5th said:
			
		

> The unit is number 1769, any info on that unit?
> 
> Thanks



I have traded in a couple times. You dont always get the unit on your confirmation so dont put too much weight on that. 

If your confirmation doesnt list a balcony/patio then you have been assigned a smaller one bedroom.


----------



## plead.5th (Feb 1, 2006)

I believe that it is a small 1 bedroom, but it is a corner unit according to Starwood.  No jacuzzi for me.


----------



## mariawolf (Feb 1, 2006)

If it is a corner unit it is the small unit but you will have a balcony!!


----------



## mjs (Feb 1, 2006)

Smaller side has smaller refridge(i think 14cuft)--usually listed on II exchange


----------



## NJDave (Feb 2, 2006)

NJDave said:
			
		

> When did you get your exchange? There was a sighting the other day but all the units appear to be gone now.




Are you pleading the 5th on this question?    We are trying to figure out what the time frame is for the Starwood internal preference.  Knowing when your confirmation came through could help us identify that timeframe.


----------



## plead.5th (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not sure exactly, but you can check the sightings board for my post right after I traded.  It was probably the same day.


----------



## jeandz (Feb 3, 2006)

We just came back from Harborside Jan 21.  We were in Phase II.  If you have a corner unit, you will have a balcony.  

Also, we were assigned a unit number and when we arrived we were assigned a different unit number.  Anyway we were next door to the unit originally assigned to us in a premium 1 bedroom.  The unit we were originally assigned to was also a premium one bedroom unit.  

II does not list the unit number on your confirmation but I could see a unit number when I went into my account history with II.  II's confirmation only shows "burners only" in the description of the kitchen.  It also showed only "1 Pull Out Soft (Full)".  I know some people say this description determines the size of the unit.  We were in building 5, one of the largest buildings, next to the pool and waterway.  I did jot down all the unit numbers and unit types in this building but I do not have it with me. I will post this list later.


----------



## plead.5th (Feb 3, 2006)

Well on my II exchange history, it says unit 1769, but the email confirmation I recieved it states a Queen sized pull out.  But it also says 14 cu. ft refridgerator.  So what does all of thei mean?


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 3, 2006)

Maybe you can call the Harborside front desk and ask them directly what type of unit is reserved for you??


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 3, 2006)

I think they do room assignments a week in advance of checkin. At least that's what I've been told as an owner. Not sure if it's different for exchangers. There is no 800 number for the front desk, so it will be an expensive call. Use a calling card if you do call.


----------



## jeandz (Feb 4, 2006)

Unit 1769.  I just checked my notes and 1769 is in Bldg 5, first floor and is a corner unit.  You will have a view of the waterway between Paradise Island and Nassau and you will be able to see the cruise ships which are docked in port.  You will also be facing towards the pool but I don't know if you will be able to see it because there is a partition between your unit and 1770 which may block your view of the pool unless you are standing at the balcony/patio railing.  I think you have an excellent unit.  Can't comment on the furnishings as my confirmation said sofabed (full) and I thought it was a queen size.  Unit 1770 is the lockoff of the Premium 1 Bedroom unit #1768.  Their brochure states the premium 1 bedroom villa has 862 sq ft, the corner 1 bedroom villa has 558 sq ft and the standard one bedroom villa has 505 sq ft.

As I said previously, you can still be assigned a different unit upon check in.  Our original assigned unit was 2755 and we subsequently received 2756.


----------

